# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Verzakking / prolaps

## helmpie

Sept 2010 verwijdering baarmoeder en baarmoederhals en voorwandplastiek gehad.
Maart 2011 achterwandplastiek gehad. Beide met eigen bindweefsel gedaan.
Kon weer normaal ontlasten, en verloor geen urine meer.
Wat was ik een gelukkig vrouw.
Maar helaas, zeggen en schrijven 10 maanden plezier van gehad.
Nieuwe MRI gehad en blaas en endeldarm zat weer verzakt.
Nu willen ze twee matjes gaan plaatsen zowel voor de voor als achterwand.
Maar alle negatieve verhalen weer houden mij om hier zo snel mee in te stemmen.
De gynaecoloog is een eerlijke vrouw en heeft mij voordat het in radar kwam al verteld, dat er hele vervelende complicaties aan kunnen zitten.
En dat het bij een kleine groep vrouwen goed mis is gegaan.
Maar dat zij gelukkig de meerderheid van de operaties heel veel vrouwen doormidden van een kunststof matje ook van heel veel klachten heeft afgeholpen. Maar ze zegt eerlijk, ik kan je geen 100% garantie geven.
Ik heb nu een pessarium maar het is met regelmaat ontstoken. Zonder pessarium zeurende lage rugpijn niet kunnen ontlasten of met behulp van digiteren.
Kan niet goed beslissen wat ik nu moet, andere optie dan die kunststof matje is er niet voor mij volgens de gynaecoloog maar ben o zo bang over wat ik bij radar heb gezien en heb gehoord.

----------


## jolanda27

Helmpie,
Wat een dilemma, ik kan mij heel goed voorstellen dat je niet over een nacht ijs gaat. Het lijkt mij lastig een goed beeld te vormen. Ik wens je heel veel succes met je besluit, en hoop voor jou dat het goed mag uitpakken.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Helmpie: Dat klinkt enorm ellendig allemaal....ach wat een toestanden en ik vindt het erg dat je dit allemaal meegemaakt hebt...houd moed lief mens, het valt niet mee...nuchter afwegen valt niet mee.. :Frown:  .maar het lijkt mij verstandig als je er heel goed over nadenkt, de voor en nadelen afweegt...misschien kun je patienten spreken die dit meegemaakt hebben ergens op internet, ik weet helaas niet waar....neem je tijd, het is belangrijk en het gaat over "jou" lijf...eenvoudig is het niet...angst is normaal dat zou ik ook hebben...probeer er achter te komen de plussen en de minnen over zo'n operatie....praat er nog eens over met iemand die daar verstand van heeft, dan denk ik aan een huisarts? iemand die jou goed kent en weet van al deze lichamelijk pijn en problemen die je al hebt meegemaakt!!!! ik heb verder helaas geen goed advies voor jou, maar ik wens jou wel "heel veel geluk" en STERKTE met het nemen van een beslissing...het lijkt mij ook goed om te weten "hoevaak" zo'n arts de operatie al uitgevoerd heeft in een ziekenhuis waar jij misschien heen zal gaan....praat over je angst, ik zou het ook doodeng vinden...luguber woord maar het voelt zo....
veel goeds....toi toi toi...

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## helmpie

Ik heb woensdag een afspraak met de huisarts, en donderdag belt de gynaecoloog terug.
Ik wil graag een Second opinion in het Meander ziekenhuis in Amersfoort.
Daar schijnen ze te opereren met een da Vinci robot via vier snede in de buik. Waardoor er veel minder complicaties kunnen op treden.
Hopelijk kunnen ze dan ook gelijk de voor en achterwand voorzien van een matje en niet dat ik twee keer een operatie nodig heb.
Het is en blijft een operatie met kans op complicaties maar mijn gevoel gaat dan uit, om toch een Second opinion te krijgen in Amersfoort.
En ja ik moet er zelf een goed gevoel bij hebben. Heb ruim een uur met de gynaecoloog in Bilthoven zitten praten maar ze heeft mijn angsten helaas niet weg kunnen halen.
Dus ik stem gewoon nog niet mee in.
Afwachten dus...
Bedankt voor jullie tips en reacties.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Helmpie: Hey succes meid a.s woensdag en donderdag....fijn dat je het eerst met je huisarts kan bespreken, als je al lang bij hem bent dan weet hij hoe jij je voelt en gevoeld hebt na die ellende...ook vindt ik het moedig en heel verstandig dat je ook nog een 2e opinie vraagt....een operatie is " nooit " een kleinigheid, je bent kwetsbaar als het lichaam open gemaakt moet worden...ik ben benieuwd na de Da Vinci Robot....daar knap je eerder van op en heeft minder risico's heb ik wel eens begrepen via een item op de tv....
je doet het goed...eerst nog maar eens informeren en praten, en dan luisteren na je "gevoel" en de juiste beslissing nemen!!!!
trouwens dat pessarium wat je hierboven verteld lijkt mij ook niet fijn als het geregeld gaat ontsteken...pijnlijk gedoe...kan dat ding er niet uitblijven???? ja ik lees erover dat je dan lage rugpijn hebt....dit is toch voor zwangerschap dat je dat ding gebruikt? misschien is er dan een pijn stiller voor je rugpijn...als de boel steeds ontstoken raakt lijkt mij ook slecht voor je lichaam....gatsie moeilijk toch he? nou Lieve Helmpie...ik wens je wederom sterkte met de gesprekken..."jij" bent de "baas" over je eigen lichaam...maak desnoods aantekeningen als je bij de artsen bent zodat je het later kunt lezen en er opnieuw over kunt nadenken, zodat je wellicht een weloverwogen keuze kunt maken!!!!! Sterkte maar weer... :Smile: 
ik hoor het graag hoe het afloopt als je tijd en energie kunt vinden om te schrijven....
een goede dag gewenst, en sterkte met je pijnen....

Warme groet van Elisabeth :Wink:

----------


## helmpie

Beste Elisabeth,

Ik heb gelukkig een hele fijne lieve huisarts met veel geduld en een goed paar oren :-) dat pessarium is bij mij geplaatst om de juist de verzakkingen wat tegen te gaan.niet tegen zwangerschap, heb ik niet meer nodig zonder baarmoeder :-) 
Het pessarium houd mijn blaas redelijk op zijn plek alleen mijn darm schiet er langs, dus daarvoor heeft het helaas weinig tot geen effect. De extreme moeheid en lage rugpijn zijn aanzienlijk minder bij het dragen van het pessarium. Dus tja.... Overdag toch maar in. Ik doe het pessarium nu in ieder geval snachts uit dat scheelt alweer.
Maar ik heb goede hoop in het meander ziekenhuis. Ik probeer positief te blijven. :-) 
Liefs hempie 






> Helmpie: Hey succes meid a.s woensdag en donderdag....fijn dat je het eerst met je huisarts kan bespreken, als je al lang bij hem bent dan weet hij hoe jij je voelt en gevoeld hebt na die ellende...ook vindt ik het moedig en heel verstandig dat je ook nog een 2e opinie vraagt....een operatie is " nooit " een kleinigheid, je bent kwetsbaar als het lichaam open gemaakt moet worden...ik ben benieuwd na de Da Vinci Robot....daar knap je eerder van op en heeft minder risico's heb ik wel eens begrepen via een item op de tv....
> je doet het goed...eerst nog maar eens informeren en praten, en dan luisteren na je "gevoel" en de juiste beslissing nemen!!!!
> trouwens dat pessarium wat je hierboven verteld lijkt mij ook niet fijn als het geregeld gaat ontsteken...pijnlijk gedoe...kan dat ding er niet uitblijven???? ja ik lees erover dat je dan lage rugpijn hebt....dit is toch voor zwangerschap dat je dat ding gebruikt? misschien is er dan een pijn stiller voor je rugpijn...als de boel steeds ontstoken raakt lijkt mij ook slecht voor je lichaam....gatsie moeilijk toch he? nou Lieve Helmpie...ik wens je wederom sterkte met de gesprekken..."jij" bent de "baas" over je eigen lichaam...maak desnoods aantekeningen als je bij de artsen bent zodat je het later kunt lezen en er opnieuw over kunt nadenken, zodat je wellicht een weloverwogen keuze kunt maken!!!!! Sterkte maar weer...
> ik hoor het graag hoe het afloopt als je tijd en energie kunt vinden om te schrijven....
> een goede dag gewenst, en sterkte met je pijnen....
> 
> Warme groet van Elisabeth

----------


## helmpie

Beste Elisabeth,

Ik heb gelukkig een hele fijne lieve huisarts met veel geduld en een goed paar oren :-) dat pessarium is bij mij geplaatst om de juist de verzakkingen wat tegen te gaan.niet tegen zwangerschap, heb ik niet meer nodig zonder baarmoeder :-) 
Het pessarium houd mijn blaas redelijk op zijn plek alleen mijn darm schiet er langs, dus daarvoor heeft het helaas weinig tot geen effect. De extreme moeheid en lage rugpijn zijn aanzienlijk minder bij het dragen van het pessarium. Dus tja.... Overdag toch maar in. Ik doe het pessarium nu in ieder geval snachts uit dat scheelt alweer.
Maar ik heb goede hoop in het meander ziekenhuis. Ik probeer positief te blijven. :-) 
Liefs helmpie






> Helmpie: Hey succes meid a.s woensdag en donderdag....fijn dat je het eerst met je huisarts kan bespreken, als je al lang bij hem bent dan weet hij hoe jij je voelt en gevoeld hebt na die ellende...ook vindt ik het moedig en heel verstandig dat je ook nog een 2e opinie vraagt....een operatie is " nooit " een kleinigheid, je bent kwetsbaar als het lichaam open gemaakt moet worden...ik ben benieuwd na de Da Vinci Robot....daar knap je eerder van op en heeft minder risico's heb ik wel eens begrepen via een item op de tv....
> je doet het goed...eerst nog maar eens informeren en praten, en dan luisteren na je "gevoel" en de juiste beslissing nemen!!!!
> trouwens dat pessarium wat je hierboven verteld lijkt mij ook niet fijn als het geregeld gaat ontsteken...pijnlijk gedoe...kan dat ding er niet uitblijven???? ja ik lees erover dat je dan lage rugpijn hebt....dit is toch voor zwangerschap dat je dat ding gebruikt? misschien is er dan een pijn stiller voor je rugpijn...als de boel steeds ontstoken raakt lijkt mij ook slecht voor je lichaam....gatsie moeilijk toch he? nou Lieve Helmpie...ik wens je wederom sterkte met de gesprekken..."jij" bent de "baas" over je eigen lichaam...maak desnoods aantekeningen als je bij de artsen bent zodat je het later kunt lezen en er opnieuw over kunt nadenken, zodat je wellicht een weloverwogen keuze kunt maken!!!!! Sterkte maar weer...
> ik hoor het graag hoe het afloopt als je tijd en energie kunt vinden om te schrijven....
> een goede dag gewenst, en sterkte met je pijnen....
> 
> Warme groet van Elisabeth

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Helmpie, ach sorry nee, het is "niet" tegen zwangerschap!!! als ik moe ben dan neem ik sommige dingen wel eens niet helemaal goed in mijn geheugen op....
vandaag is het donderdag, ik ben benieuwd hoe jij het hebt in het Meander Ziekenhuis...ik hoop dat je er goede informatie krijgt en dat je er in ieder geval wat "wijzer" van word....succes gewenst en tot binnenkort....
Sterkte....

Groetjes van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## helmpie

Dag Elisabeth,

21 mei ben ik drie uur lang in het meander ziekenhuis te vinden. Voor een Second opinion.
Na die drie uur kunnen ze me naar huis sturen met een behandeladvies.
Mijn huidige gynaecoloog heb ik gisteren gesproken en ze stond volledig achter een Second opinion.
Ze wist dat ze in het meander met de da Vinci robot opereren en ze heeft er veel goede verhalen over gehoord. En ze vond het een goede beslissing van mij om daar het licht er ook eens op te schijnen.
Dus afwachten nu en op na 21 mei.

Gr. Helmpie







> Hallo Helmpie, ach sorry nee, het is "niet" tegen zwangerschap!!! als ik moe ben dan neem ik sommige dingen wel eens niet helemaal goed in mijn geheugen op....
> vandaag is het donderdag, ik ben benieuwd hoe jij het hebt in het Meander Ziekenhuis...ik hoop dat je er goede informatie krijgt en dat je er in ieder geval wat "wijzer" van word....succes gewenst en tot binnenkort....
> Sterkte....
> 
> Groetjes van Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Helmpie: Wat spannend allemaal....wel fijn dat je Gynaecoloog de tijd neemt voor jou en je nu opbelde en je gelijk gaf inzake een 2e mening/diagnose....dus dan ga je naar Amersfoort toe...duurt dat dan 3 uur lang? wauw...dat is best veel, maar misschien moet je meer dan 1 ding doen (onderzoeken) daar! ik geloof wel in het feit dat als je met een robot wordt geholpen dat je dan veel minder complicatie's hebt...eigenlijk knap dat artsen dit allemaal geleerd hebben en dat deze technieken bestaan....super he?  :Smile: 
21 mei dat duurt nog even, hopenlijk heb je niet al te veel klachten tot die tijd, het is toch weer wachten, maar je staat in de planning, en jou insteek hierover vindt ik positief....heel veel succes gewenst, ik hoor graag meer van jou als je wat wilt vertellen en uiteraard na 21 mei...ik ben benieuwd...toi toi toi met alles voor deze weken die je nog door moet komen!!!! hou je haaks...sterkte met je pijnen...
fijne zondag en tot horens...

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## helmpie

Meander ziekenhuis heeft gebeld en kan nu 23 april al terecht. Ipv 21 mei kijk dat scheelt een maand :-)
Ik hoop dat het snel achter de rug is. Ik word er niet goed van. Die onderzoeken die weer gaan komen bah.
En ik voel me emotioneel ook erg eenzaam in deze.
We hebben pas de uitslagen dat mijn man PDD-NOS heeft. Ik zelf ptss dus het kan niet op hier pffff 
Zie het soms echt ff niet meer zo zitten.
Maar ja ik ben blij als het dadelijk allemaal weer achter de rug is.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Helmpie: Hey wat hartstikke fijn helmpie, dat scheelt een heleboel dagen, en hoe eerder je een 2e diagnose gaat krijgen, hoe fijner, want je wilt weten wat je moet gaan doen om je weer wat beter te gaan voelen!!! wel of niet een operatie, dat zijn ingrijpende gezondheidszaken en afwegeningen!!! 

Ik kan mij zeer goed indenken dat je plotseling na zoveel ellende thuis je somber gaat worden, dat lijkt mij normaal toch in deze..2 mensen die veel mankeren is afzien, daar wordt je verdrieting van en dan vraag je je af hoe dat toch steeds weer verder moet, want het kost ongelooflijk veel energie, want van pijn raak je veel kracht verloren... de afkortingen die ken ik allemaal niet maar het klinkt ernstig genoeg. probeer toch de cirkel te doorbreken want anders houd je het niet vol...ik wens je veel sterkte en kracht toe...houd moed, je bent al zover gekomen....ik leef met je mee en ik zal vandaag een kaarsje voor jou en je man gaan branden!!! 
Lieve groeten en een knuffel van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Helmpie, waarom ga je naar de gyneacoloog voor een blaasverzakking ? Naar mijn ondervinding, ik ben incontenent geweest een paar jaar ben je beter geholpen door een uroloog. Blijkbaar is het in Nederland toch anders dan bij ons in België. 
De ingreep die ik ondergaan heb was een fluitje van een cent, operatie met ruggeprik, 1 nachtje ziekenhuis en de dag erna kijken of ik terug normaal kon plassen en naar huis toe. 
Aan alle "incontinente" vrouwen hier, durf de stap te zetten naar de uroloog, blijf niet lopen met klachten, ook niet in de menopauze met de uitleg, het hoort bij de leeftijd. Nee het hoort niet bij de leeftijd, we leven niet meer in de jaren stillekes waar er geen oplossingen te vinden zijn voor zaken waar er een medische oplossing voor te vinden is. Ik haat echt al die reclame op tv van inlegkruisjes voor incontinentie, dat is gewoon business en niks anders. Ik voel me herboren en de operatie is nu toch wel al 13 jaar achter de rug, ik was net 40 geworden bij de operatie en de uroloog zijn jongste patiënte. Waarom ? Omdat vrouwen met zo'n klachten nu eenmaal niet durven naar buiten komen maar ik wou niet met zo'n bandje blijven rondlopen op die toch nog jonge leeftijd. Ik denk dan altijd, met een gebroken voet blijf je ook niet rondlopen, met incontinentie ook niet daarvoor bestaan urologen, chirurgen ea. 
Veel succes

----------


## helmpie

Dag Christel1,

Mijn voor en achterwand zitten na twee operaties weer verzakt.
Het instiet alleen mijn blaas, mijn urine incontinentie daar heb ik nog het minst last van.
Maar dat mijn darm dagelijks zowat naar buiten komt en ik die tekens moet terug drukken om normaal te kunnen ontlasten tja daar baal ik van. Ik heb er erg veel pijn en ongemakken van.
Zoals jij het beschrijft........ Was het maar zo simpel voor mij dan was ik zeker allang voor die oplossing gegaan.
En waar ik nu een een Second opinion krijg, bij het meander daar is een gynaecoloog en een uroloog samen.
Is dus niet anders bij jullie in België ;-)
23 april hoop ik eindelijk weer wat meer te weten.

Gr. Helmpje

----------


## christel1

Ik hoop het ook voor jou want ja de blaas en de baarmoeder houden normaal gezien de darmen tegen zodat die niet kunnen uitzakken maar zoals je het omschrijft dan moet je echt bij een goeie chirurg zijn die van alles iets af weet en dat is niet echt simpel om te vinden. 
Maar dan gaan ze volgens mij toch beide zaken moeten kunnen oplossen, darmverzakking en blaasverzakking want het ene vult het andere aan, niet in goeie zin natuurlijk maar ja jij zit er toch maar mee en het is niet aangenaam om zoiets te moeten lezen. 
Hopelijk heb je snel je uitslag na 23 april en is er toch een tikkeltje hoop voor jou op beterschap
Dikke knuffel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Bedankt voor je woorden inzake Incontinent...van 14/4/13  :Smile:  ook voor jou een dikke knuffel...

Helmpie: 23 april zit er aan te komen, voordat ik het vergeet wil ik jou "nu" vast heel veel sterkte wensen met de onderzoeken, erg belangrijk, ik ben benieuwd...toi toi toi...hou je haaks..Liefs... :Cool:  we leven met je mee...

fijn weekend lady's...

----------


## Elisabeth9

23 april 2013...Helmpie "ik" moet opeens aan je denken en aan de onderzoeken...je zult nu vast wel in het ziekenhuis zijn....heel veel sterkte, ik ben reuze benieuwd...hou je haaks... :Smile:  mocht je tijd hebben dan hoor ik graag hoe het afgelopen is voor jou...

Dikke knuffel  :Big Grin:

----------


## helmpie

Hallo Elisabeth,

Ik ben er moe van :-( heb ook wel drie oxazepam op vandaag om me zelf tot rust te krijgen.maar wat heb ik daar fijne, lieve artsen en verpleegsters assistenten enz ontmoet.
Allemaal stuk voor stuk heel geduldig en erg vriendelijk.
Ze stelde me echt op mijn gemak.
De gynaecoloog had het na een inwendig onderzoek vaginaal en anaal zo gezien en gevoeld. Het was volgens hem overduidelijk. De uroloog stelde een operatie voor met een tvt bandje voor de blaas.
En terug komend bij de gynaecoloog die mijn achterwand belangrijker vond, wilde toch nog eerst een nieuwe mri zien.
Nu 15 mei krijg ik de mri en 4 juni heb ik gesprek met de chirurg en de gynaecoloog samen.
Hij wil ook graag weten in verband met al het litteken weefsel wat daar al zit van de vorige operaties of het te doen is met die da Vinci robot.
Maar mijn vooruitzichten lijken goed :-) vaginale operaties zo'n 30 tot 40 % kans op complicaties en met hun methode zo'n 1% dus lijkt voor mij de keuze niet zo moeilijk. Maar eerst moet ik nu 15 mei de mri nog even afwachten en dan op na 4 juni voor hoop ik de definitieve adviezen of behandel plannen.

Bedankt lieve Elisabeth voor je belangstelling :-) 






> 23 april 2013...Helmpie "ik" moet opeens aan je denken en aan de onderzoeken...je zult nu vast wel in het ziekenhuis zijn....heel veel sterkte, ik ben reuze benieuwd...hou je haaks... mocht je tijd hebben dan hoor ik graag hoe het afgelopen is voor jou...
> 
> Dikke knuffel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedendag lieve Helmpie.. :Smile: 

Bedankt voor je toelichting, hartstikke fijn ...ik reageer wat laat omdat ik andere problemen had...
fijn om te lezen dat de artsen heel serieus met jou aan de gang zijn...de onderzoeken zijn n iet prettig, maar wat ik zo van je hoor zou ik er "absoluut" vertrouwen in hebben...goed gedaan zeg zo'n 2e opinie. :Embarrassment: ..1 procent is niet te vergelijken met het andere ziekenhuis waar de risico's te groot waren....
goh meid ik ben echt reuze blij voor je...nu nog alles volhouden t/m 15 mei en in juni de bespreking....super..ik hoop dat alles mag gaan zoals men dat "NU" al tegen je verteld...vreugde zal er zijn voor jou, hopenlijk is de druk nu van de ketel...al die spanningen en overal moet je opletten...dat is zwaar...hoera.....lieve Helmpie het is geen kleinigheid maar je bent op de " GOEDE " weg....
hou je haaks, en zodra er nieuws is of je wilt iets babbelen dan hoor ik graag van jou...oke? 
ik wens je een heel fijn en goed en gezonder weekend toe...de laatste loodjes wegwen het zwaarst.... :Wink: 
tot wederhoren...Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:  plus een hele dikke digitale Knuffel....daggggggggggggggg

----------


## helmpie

Op de mri waren drie problemen heel duidelijk te zien.
Dat was als eerste de verzakking van endeldarm en blaas, wat ik al wist dat dat niet goed was.
Als tweede was nu ook duidelijk te zien dat de vagina zelf verzakt zit. En het derde probleem is dat de endeldarm inklapt en de darm in de darm zakt waardoor je zeg maar een soort trechter effect krijgt waardoor het heel moeizaam is om daar normale ontlasting doorheen te krijgen. Toch wel fijn dat ik met regelmaat aan de diarree ben :-p
Vandaar waarschijnlijk ook mijn wisselend ontlastings patroon.
Wat ze nu gaan doen voor de endeldarm, die gaan ze uittrekken en strak hechten aan een kunststof matje, waardoor deze niet meer als een trechter kan inzakken. Ze maken het kunststof matje vast aan het heiligbeen waardoor het laatste stuk endeldarm ook niet meer kan wegzakken in de vagina.
De vagina zelf gaan ze liften en er wordt aan de voorwand een tweede matje geplaatst waardoor de blaas ook niet meer in de vagina kan zakken. Dat matje trekken ze tot over de bovenzijde van de vagina, waar mijn baarmoeder heeft gezeten.
Dit alles gaan ze proberen te doen met de da Vinci robot. Mocht het door teveel litteken weefsel niet lukken met de robot dan doen ze het alsnog via de buik en maken ze het zelfde litteken van de vorige operaties weer open.
Ik word 1 juli geopereerd in het meander medisch centrum lokatie Lichtenberg Amersfoort door prof. dr. Br (chirurg) en door drs. E. Le (gynaecoloog)

----------


## helmpie

Even een update.
Ik ben inmiddels geopereerd 1 juli.
Ze hebben twee kunststof matjes geplaatst. Een vast gehecht aan de endeldarm en een matje aan de vagina wand.
Nu vier weken geleden en het gaat goed met me.
Ik kan gelukkig weer normaal ontlasten 
Merk dat ik nog erg moe ben maar het gaat steeds wat beter.
De eerste twee weken waren verschrikkelijk. Maar nu gaat het goed.
Operatie heeft drie uur geduurd de dikke darm en endeldarm los krijgen van verklevingen zijn ze al ruim een uur mee bezig geweest.
Maar uiteindelijk toch nog alles gelukt met de da Vinci robot 
Ik ga ervan uit dat alle ellende voor mij eindelijk opgelost is. 
Groetjes helmpie

----------


## helmpie

Wie is er bekent met sutured transanal mucosectomy and plication.??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Helmpie...Sorry dat ik zo laat reageer, ik had het niet in de gaten en vorig jaar was ik verschrikkelijk druk met de zorg om mijn tante en later een buurman....de een kreeg een hersenbloeding met alle gevolgen van dien (tante) en de ander vond ik achter de deur, halfzijdig verlamd en een herseninfarct....vreselijk.....en zo gebeurd er altijd wel wat.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik doe alles met Liefde maar het heeft giga veel energie gekost.... :Embarrassment: 

Ik lees zojuist de update van 31/7/2013 Wat een verschrikkelijk gedoe allemaal he? wat geweldig dat je geopereerd bent, en dat je de moed hebt gehad om een 2e opinie te vragen bij een ander ziekenhuis...Heel goed gedaan....Super....het begin lijkt mij heel zwaar als je net de operatie achter de rug hebt...echt afzien, maar zo dapper als je bent heb je dat doorstaan...pfffffffffffffff ernstig probleem was dat...ik "HOOP" dat het nu goed of althans een stuk beter met je mag gaan!!!!!!! ik wens jou dan ook heel veel goeds met je gezondheid..... :Wink: 
tot slot wens ik je een goed weekend toe....
wat je bedoeld hierboven heb ik geen verstand van!!! ( 4/4/2014) Succes gewenst...

Een hartelijke warme groet van Elisabeth  :Smile:  :Cool:

----------


## helmpie

Goh Elisabeth wat een verhaal en wat een zorgen voor jou. Ik hoop dat je tante en de buurman een spoedig herstel hebben/krijgen.
Ik hoop dat ze de juiste zorg krijgen van een instantie zodat bij jou ook de rust weer wederkeert.
Zorg ook goed voor jezelf :-).
Met mij gaat het goed. De vergelijking met vorig jaar ben ik nog steeds heel gelukkig en heb echt geen spijt dat ik me in Amersfoort heb laten helpen door die robot.
Alleen mijn laatste stuk endeldarm zit nog verzakt. En de chirurg dr V. In Amersfoort heeft daar nog een techniek voor en die hier boven omschrijf.
En ik zou graag ik contact willen komen met mensen die zo'n zelfde operatie hebben ondergaan.
Het is toch weer een ingreep van ongeveer een uur en met een herstel van min. drie weken.
Ik ben er nog niet aan uit wat ik er weer mee moet doen.
Wat ik wel weet is dat het niet vanzelf over gaat en dat ik eindelijk geen keuze heb. Ja weer wachten tot het erger wordt en ik alleen maar ouder :-)
Ik ben nu nog jong en sterk en genees snel dat is een voordeel. Maar ik zal je zeggen, het wordt dan mijn vierde operatie voor die verzakkingen en ik word steeds angstiger. Ik weet het nog niet.
Elisabeth, ik wens jou veel kracht en sterkte met je tante en je buurman.
En nogmaals vergeet jezelf niet x
Hartelijke groet, 
Helmpie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Helmpie....ik schrijf even kort...later reageer ik nog op wat je schrijft....

Helaas was ik enorm ingesneeuwd van de zorgen en de zorg om mensen vorig jaar, maar het kon niet anders... :Wink: ...
beide personen wonen weer thuis in de flat waar ik ook woon!  :Wink:  met mijn tante gaat het redelijk, wordt al 85 jaar in mei, en de buurman heeft het slimmer, dat wil zeggen...hij maakt gebruik van een schootmobiel....hij blijft halfzijdig verlamd ondanks de therapie, er was wel vooruitgang maar momenteel komt hij niet verder!!!! traumatisch voor beiden, elk op een andere wijze....

ik "probeer" tussendoor tijd voor mijzelf vrij te maken, aangezien ik dat hard nodig heb.... :Wink: 

Sterkte gewenst en tot de volgende ronde dat ik ga schrijven, dan haak ik in op wat je schrijft....

Lieve groeten en een goede zondag verder!!! doegieeeeeeee van Elisa.... :Smile:

----------


## helmpie

even een update,
ik ben in 2014 twee maal geopereerd. eind juni ben ik geholpen aan een prolaps aan de endeldarm en begin december hebben ze een tvt-o bandje geplaatst en mijn voorwand verstevigd. Dat is nu inmiddels bijna zeven weken geleden en het herstel gaat langzaam. te langzaam na mijn zin.
Krijg erg snel pijn bij het zitten en ben erg snel moe.
Het is nu mijn vijfde operatie geweest in nog geen vier aar tijd. Het is niet zo raar denk ik dat ik erg moe ben.
Ik verwacht en hoop dat de pijn ook minder gaat worden, ben anders aardig ontriefd.
Maar ik verwacht echt nog verbetering, er is natuurlijk erg veel gebeurd daar onder in mijn lichaam in een korte tijd.
Ik blijf hoop houden  :Smile:

----------


## Marina11

Dag Helmpie

Hoe gaat het nu met je. Ik hoop dat het steeds beter wordt. Ik heb veel aan je verhaal. Ik heb ongeveer hetzelfde als jij. Ik weet nog niet wat ik ga doen maar met de klachten die ik nu heb is het ook niet leuk. Ik word zo beperkt in mijn doen en laten. Is het trouwens gegelukt met de robot?

----------


## helmpie

> Dag Helmpie
> 
> Hoe gaat het nu met je. Ik hoop dat het steeds beter wordt. Ik heb veel aan je verhaal. Ik heb ongeveer hetzelfde als jij. Ik weet nog niet wat ik ga doen maar met de klachten die ik nu heb is het ook niet leuk. Ik word zo beperkt in mijn doen en laten. Is het trouwens gegelukt met de robot?


Dag Marina,

De robot operatie is bij mij erg goed gegaan, was jammer genoeg niet genoeg.
Heb nu inmiddels vijf operaties achter de rug.
Nu gaat goed met mij, beter dan het ooit is geweest.
Heb nog bekenbodemfysio i.v.m. een overactieve blaas.
Ben daarvoor de laatste keer behandeld TENS/PTTN 
Hierbij worden met een kleine
stimulator op de huid, de zenuwen onder in de rug
gestimuleerd. Ik hoop natuurlijk dat deze behandeling voldoende is.
Ervaar ook nog een probleem met de kringspier en kan de ongelukjes soms niet voorkomen.
Ik voel nog wel een verdikking maar zeker niet meer zoals het is geweest.
Voel me gelukkig weer een waardig vrouw.

Ik begrijp wat je bedoeld als je schrijft ik voel me beperkt in mijn doen en laten.
Dat was voor mij ook zo. ik kon niet lang staan ik kon niet meer gaan wandelen. ontlasten en urineren was echt een heel groot probleem voor me. Dus ik kan mee voelen met je.
Wens je heel veel succes en wijsheid met de keuze die je gaat maken.

----------

